# PAINTING SHRIMPTAILS



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

*what type of paint should iuse on shrimptails?i have tried*
*a varity of different hobby paints and no workie to good.*
*my last attempt on a shrimptail i used plasticotepaint and*
*it to wont dry either.it's been 3 days the paint was applyed.*
*what to get or next i have no idea,i'm stumped.what do yall*
*use on your shrimptails?any help or info is greately needed.*
*thanks tt.tightlines big fish for yall on the wkend.*


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

kelleys used to have paint to dip their tails with.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

do you have a # for kellys? i asked hogie here in town
and,he woud'nt sell any.thanks for info.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Spike It Dip and Glow....

Link is here:

http://ispikeit.com/Store/default.aspx


----------

